# pal carajo



## pamelacologna

Ciao a tutti,
vorrei chiedervi lumi su questa bella parolina: in un racconto c'è un uomo che vuole suicidarsi, va dall'armaiolo e gli chiede la pistola migliore che abbia. Il venditore gli indica una Magnum e, per convincerlo a comprarla, gli dice questa frase:
Usted se encuentra de frente con un bandido y le dice "no te muevas o te vuelo los sesos pal carajo" y le garantizo que se orina encima. Pensavo di renderla con: Mettiamo che si trovi faccia a faccia con un bandito e gli dica “non ti muovere, cazzone, o ti faccio saltare il cervello”, quello se la fa addosso, glielo garantisco. 
Posso rendere pal carajo con cazzone? So che vorrebbe dire cazzo, affanculo o altre amenità del genere ma in italiano non ci sta. Che dite?
Grazie a tutti
Pam


----------



## Alice.F

Più che altro non mi convince "pal (=para el) carajo" reso come se fosse un vocativo... Considera que mandare qualcuno "pal carajo" è una modo forte (e volgare) di mandarlo a quel paese. 
A questo punto credo ti sia più chiaro il senso della frase, io però non saprei come renderla in italiano senza modificarla troppo


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo diría:
 _Mettiamo che si trovi faccia a faccia con un bandito e gli dica “non ti muovere, o ti *sfanculo *il cervello”, quello se la fa addosso, glielo garantisco. _


----------



## pamelacologna

Sì, certo, pal carajo vuol dire affanculo, ma in italiano suonerebbe bene dire "non ti muovere o ti faccio saltare il cervello affanculo"? Affanculo certo per dire lontano, te lo faccio schizzare via, ma suona bene?


----------



## traduttrice

Ci devo pensare... ma guarda che "pal carajo" fa riferimento al modo in cui gli farà saltare il cervello, no alla persona.


----------



## sabrinita85

pamelacologna said:


> Sì, certo, pal carajo vuol dire affanculo, ma in italiano suonerebbe bene dire "non ti muovere o ti faccio saltare il cervello affanculo"? Affanculo certo per dire lontano, te lo faccio schizzare via, ma suona bene?


Per questo che 'sfanculare' è la parola più adatta, secondo me.


----------



## pamelacologna

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo diría:
> _Mettiamo che si trovi faccia a faccia con un bandito e gli dica “non ti muovere, o ti *sfanculo *il cervello”, quello se la fa addosso, glielo garantisco. _




Sì, potrebbe essere un modo per riunire le due cose, anche se si perderebbe il "far saltare il cervello", immagine che deve rimanere perché più avanti nel racconto è il venditore che, per dimostrare come si usa l'arma, si fa saltare il cervello per sbaglio. Che cretino!
E se dicessi "non ti muovere, cazzo, se no...". A Cuba per esempio pal carajo è usata come interiezione per dire accidenti!


----------



## pamelacologna

traduttrice said:


> Ci devo pensare... ma guarda che "pal carajo" fa riferimento al modo in cui gli farà saltare il cervello, no alla persona.



Se "affanculo" lo mettessi subito dopo "saltare" proprio come se fosse il luogo, al posto di dire "In aria/per aria"? Tipo: Ti faccio saltare affanculo il cervello? Forse spostandolo suonerebbe meno strano?


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, però qui non è usata come interazione, ma proprio come "destinazione" 
Insomma _te vuelo los sesos pa'l __carajo_ = _ti mando il cervello affanculo_.
Secondo me, che non sono una traduttrice, è vero che puoi tradurre una frase anche in maniera non letterale, però secondo me non puoi spostare il centro d'attenzione. L'autore voleva mettere l'accento su "sesos" e non sul bandito, per questo che devi trovare una soluzione che renda volgare il "far saltare le cervella".


----------



## Neuromante

Hola, como ya indiqué en otro hilo sobre este vendedor: No es que su forma de hablar sea un modelo a seguir, la gramática está cogida por los pelos.
Por este motivo creo que el acento se debería desplazar hacia esa parte final de la frase (Que en principio sobraría) . El sentido es bastante despreciativo, más que la destinación indica lo poco que le importa.

Quizás:
"Ti spedisco il cervello a farsi inculare?


----------



## xeneize

Me parece muy bien la de Sabrinita:

_te vuelo los sesos pa'l carajo_ = _ti mando il cervello affanculo_.

Perfecta nomás, esa es la que se diría, contundente, seca...muy bien Sabrinita 

No hay que invertirla, según yo, le quitaría contundencia, y _pal carajo_ se refiere al lugar, sin dudas, no a la persona, y no es una interjección.

Chau


----------



## sabrinita85

xeneize said:


> Me parece muy bien la de Sabrinita:
> 
> _te vuelo los sesos pa'l carajo_ = _ti mando il cervello affanculo_.
> 
> Perfecta nomás, esa es la que se diría, contundente, seca...muy bien Sabrinita
> 
> No hay que invertirla, según yo, le quitaría contundencia, y _pal carajo_ se refiere al lugar, sin dudas, no a la persona, y no es una interjección.
> 
> Chau


Gracias


----------



## Malaia

Aqui os ayudo yo que para eso se trata de una palabra andaluza. Significa lo mismo que "al diablo". No se trata de una palabrota, sino de un modo de decir que todo da ya igual.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Malaia said:


> Aqui os ayudo yo que para eso se trata de una palabra andaluza. Significa lo mismo que "al diablo". No se trata de una palabrota, sino de un modo de decir que todo da ya igual.


 
¡Hola! 
La palabra "Carajo" es una de mis favoritas y como dice Malaia no se trata de una palabrota (aunque en algunos paises su conotación es más fuerte que en otros). En mi caso la uso diariamente (como cuando algo me sale mal en la computadora etc.) Yo personalmente diria que el equivalente al italiano seria algo como "Cavolo!" y "Pal' Carajo" es como decir vete a  "quel paese".

Bueno... es mi humilde opinion


----------



## amonik

*H*ola

*L*a palabra "carajo" en ciertos paises de habla hispana se pude decir que es bastante fuerte (dependiendo del pais). 
En mi pais no se usa mucho, ya que se considera como una mala expresion, es lo mismo que dicer que se vaya a la m!@#$.

*A*si que en este caso para nosotros es considerado una bulgaridad, y tambien no es muy usado, usamos otras palabras un poco mas descriptivas.
*
E*spero que salga de duda


----------

